# Painting interior doors to match trim?



## grmarddy57 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here!! Bought a 1960's ranch home in June, part of the interior trim has been painted white, however, the interior doors were left the "old" looking wood stain. Even in the rooms that were "finished" they left the doors stained. This might be a dumb question, but should the doors have been painted also? New to trim and door painting. Always liked the wood look. However, seeing the white trim is very appealing. Trying to figure out what path to take. To paint the doors or leave them. Thanks!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
It comes down to whatever looks good to you is the way to go.
That's a whole lot of work and expense to go to change something you already like.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Gr,
It's ok to mix and match stain and paint. In my own house I have just the opposite, stained trim and painted doors. Makes for a nice contrast. If you do decide to paint your doors, like Joe said, it is a lot of work to do it right. They would need to be scuffed up, primed with a good bonding primer, then two coats of finish. Very time consuming. Post some pics.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## grmarddy57 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Joe and Mike. Believe I'll paint the trim white and keep the doors stained, at least for now. I can always paint the doors later. Appreciate the input!!


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's personal preference. In our den we had an old split door that was stained. When we repainted the room, I primed and painted the door. For me, it looks so much better painted to match the trim than it did when stained. And honestly, it wasn't that much work.

However, my neighbor just replaced all her interior doors with new stained wood doors (all her trim is white, the doors are a maple color). I think it's gorgeous.


----------

